
Why I won't work a developer job anymore (Joshua Fluke) - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbUvTbD9q4A
======
peter_d_sherman
My opinion is that the guy in this video, Joshua Fluke, comes across as very
sincere.

In my opinion, this video should be watched by everyone on HN.

~~~
mycall
I think he pivoted to wrong platform. He is mechanical engineer turned
YouTuber. He should have leveraged his knowledge into anything else.. like IoT
or V2X or anything.

Very heart felt and sounds like PTSD to me. I hope a better future for him.

~~~
NotSammyHagar
He really did get screwed. I feel lucky to have worked for a number of
companies but never one that treated people so badly. But I also knew I have
been lucky.

------
cleandreams
Wow why isn't this gotten more attention. This is an amazing video. Everyone
should see it.

------
algaeontoast
I get where he's coming from - but his content feels like failure porn in vlog
form / some weird form of an online self-deprecating sob story.

This kind of content is what gets people to give up and blame others for their
problems...

------
internet_user
Very heart felt.

Not to be coarse, but can't vendors be fired? clients be fired?

Anyone can get fired.

------
reviel
wow thanks for posting this, loved the video.

